# Instagram



## raeshan (Nov 18, 2013)

After feeling strange about posting pictures of our puppy to my personal Facebook account, I decided to set Ginger up with her own Instagram account.

http://instagram.com/gingerthehavanese

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

:drum:


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Following! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

ound: I love it. A personal instagram account is WAY less insane than posting on FB. She is adorable.

_(Actually, it is a nice way to keep the people who are interested informed while not overwhelming those who don't care.)_


----------



## Ortiz (10 mo ago)

yes so far it works well insta pb groß is the perfect choice

[EDIT] 
This thread is 8 years old. Please post a new thread if you wish to discuss Instagram.

Thank you, the Moderator team.


----------



## roundtheworldfluffball (8 mo ago)

Hi everyone🐾
Meet Fluffball the travelling Havanese pup!
Fluffball is a citizen of the world with a 🇱🇺 passeport who is excited to explore the world!🐶✈ Fluffball will be going on a very exciting travelling/backpacking adventure for 1 year straight next year all around the American continent starting this summer!😊 We would love to share our adventures and journey with all of you on our new Instagram account: 








Fluffball | Dog Travel•Havansse (@roundtheworldfluffball) • Instagram photos and videos


17K Followers, 6,375 Following, 139 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Fluffball | Dog Travel•Havansse (@roundtheworldfluffball)




instagram.com




(roundtheworldfluffball) ,we appreciate all followers, likes, comments and love answering your dm’s🥰.
We love being a part of this pawsome Havanese loving community and can’t wait to see your havanese adventures!
Thanks.
Fluffball and Hannah🐾


----------

